# JBL 63 Speargun FOR SALE



## addict620 (Oct 18, 2009)

I got all fire up and bought it. Used it once and have now realized I'm a rod and reel guy. It's like new. I'd sell it for $275. Never even shot it. Tip is new. It's got three bands....I don't know much about it except how much they cost. If interested I could take pics.


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

what type of it? i want to see pictures?


----------

